
Show HN: ThreadShots.com, share anonymized Facebook posts with a single click - foob
http://threadshots.com
======
foob
Hi, one of the creators here!

You might also like to check out an example of the image pages that people
share [0]. We're really looking forward to getting some feedback from HN and
are happy to answer any questions that you might have.

[0] [http://threadshots.com/ts/84Ih6](http://threadshots.com/ts/84Ih6)

~~~
MichaelAza
Is there an option to mark specific parts of the image for redaction, beyond
what is autodetected? I assume the system can't recognize some forms of
identifiable information e.g. addressees or phone numbers

~~~
Analog24
At the moment there is only the auto-detection. A "custom" option is on the
top of our to-do-list but we want to gauge the amount of interest in the
product before we invest too much more time.

------
SlashmanX
The examples don't make it clear if this redacts names linked within comments.
Could you clarify?

~~~
foob
It does redact names linked within comments. It even redacts names in the
comments that aren't links as long as they belong to people who posted in the
thread.

~~~
SlashmanX
Awesome, brilliant idea and very well executed it seems

------
wingerlang
Who would buy a print of a FB post?

~~~
Analog24
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/3lodsj/m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/3lodsj/my_friends_mom_printed_and_framed_a_picture_from/)

~~~
wingerlang
I assume she did not buy it though. On top of that, she is probably a bit
older and thus would not fall into the demographics of this website, which is
targeted to people who share stupid/funny FB posts with the need to censor
them.

